# Sessions ditching Knicks for Clips?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> In early August, Ramon Sessions's agent was telling media that a deal for the restricted free agent point guard was very close, and that the New York Knicks would be his new team. That's fallen apart somehow over the course of the last week, and now Sessions' camp is back to working on a sign-and-trade deal that would get Ramon to the Los Angeles Clippers.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=13580

aperbag: If he signs with the Clips, we are indeed big time losers this off-season.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ah crap.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Boooooo. I really was hoping we landed Sessions.


:beheader:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clippers will be a better team this year and next but the Knicks would be the better career move for Sessions. He'd rather start in NY than play behind Baron in LA. There's no doubt about that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You have Toney Douglas


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

If Sessions signs with the Clippers, I'll be pissed. Give him a max mid-level contract and then worry about moving Jared Jefferies and/or Eddy Curry. It's pretty simple; a guy like Sessions can find people and that kind of skill elevates the trade value of a team. Having him abroad may make it just that much easier to move both the aforementioned players ESPECIALLY just before the deadline in February.


----------

